# Happy [early] Birthday, Hunter. <3



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Since we will be very busy this weekend doing a barn hunt tomorrow, and weight pull/lure coursing/obedience/agility on Sunday...

Hunter turns 2 on Sunday May 26th..

I want to take a moment to wish my big man a very, very happy 2nd birthday.










He is my ideal German Shepherd, the perfect dog for me. My heart, my best friend, my amazing young working partner, my snugglebug, my trust worthy bomb-proof dog, my big beast, my therapist, my protector, my shadow, and such an important member of my pack.

Please, Hunter... teach our future new puppy all your amazing manners and way of being. I just love you to pieces, and I am so honoured to share my life with this once in a lifetime dog.

You amaze me everyday and I am so, so proud of who you have become. I couldn't ask for a better dog.

I love you to death, big guy. Happy 2nd Birthday. 

Also, I give you permission to eat 3 peanut butter and banana pupcakes in a row on Sunday after your big fun event! 

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hunter - You are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Happy Birthday Hunter - You are absolutely GORGEOUS!


Hunter says "Thanks. "


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Hunter!! I'm sure you'll enjoy your busy day


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Shade said:


> :birthday: Hunter!! I'm sure you'll enjoy your busy day


Great way to spend his birthday, I think!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: You lucky dog!! Have a fun day.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First I want to say that I have been in this dogs life since before he even landed on Canadian soil. 

I remember when his Mom would come shopping with me and we would choose fun, cute toys and supplies for the impending arrival. We gushed over photo's (thanks to Bill and Jen!), tore apart pedigrees and sat together talking about all the plans we had for the little guy!

When the day finally arrived for him to come home and a mishap happened at the airport, I remember the frustration and worry his Mom (and all of us) had. 

He came home to my friend as though nothing ever happened to him and that is how he has lived his life.

I have never, in my 28 years on this planet met a more bomb proof dog of any breed, let alone of our breed. 

His temperament is second to none, he is drivy and enjoys working with gusto. You can present or surprise this dog with any situation or person and he will react with confidence and a clear head. I am impressed with him every time I see him more and more (which is every day). 

I feel as though Hunter is part of my pack and my family and I am so very proud of the dog he is today. I am excited to see where he is headed in the future and can not wait to celebrate his 2 wonderful years on this earth with him.

He has become a fellow pack member to my fur-kids and to my family. 

I also want to applaud my best friend for her hard work and dedication to Hunter (and to my kids as well) these last 2 years. I am so proud of you and am excited to share the rest of Hunter's journey with you! Love ya gurl! 



Happy birthday Hunter!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> First I want to say that I have been in this dogs life since before he even landed on Canadian soil.
> 
> I remember when his Mom would come shopping with me and we would choose fun, cute toys and supplies for the impending arrival. We gushed over photo's (thanks to Bill and Jen!), tore apart pedigrees and sat together talking about all the plans we had for the little guy!
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for making me cry. LOL.

I try and forget the airport mishap. I drove the hour+ to Toronto airport only to be told my puppy wasn't here and they were not sure where he was. It was so, so, so hard to go home that night. I cried in the car like an idiot. 

He ended up arriving safely the next morning and our first meeting was pretty freakin' magical. I was so, so happy. Can't believe the joy one dog can bring into my life.

:wub:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This is my all time favorite photo of Hunter and his Mom. I can just feel the overwhelming happiness that she felt that day...  Makes me smile just looking at it!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is my all time favorite photo of Hunter and his Mom. I can just feel the overwhelming happiness that she felt that day...  Makes me smile just looking at it!


Awwweee!!! I don't have that photo!! Thank you, Liz!! :wub:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ich gratuliere Ihnen zu Ihrem sekunde Geburtstag Hunter! :cake::birthday:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is my all time favorite photo of Hunter and his Mom. I can just feel the overwhelming happiness that she felt that day...  Makes me smile just looking at it!


:wild: It's baby Hunter!!! Wow, I can't believe how small he was!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I got tears in my eyes over Hunter's story. Happy birthday buddy! Thanks for bringing your 2 legged mom so much happiness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Hunter!


----------

